# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Ndihm ju lutem(e di qe jam gabim!)

## ardyyy

Se pari me falni per postimin ne vend te gabuar por
kam problem me kameren 
Sapo ma bleu babai kameren por nuk me ben

Me ndihmoni ju lutem se babai  :i merzitur:  :qetesi:  
me falni edhe njeher
e di qe e kam gabim 
Por mendoja se ketu mund te me ktheni pergjigje me shpejt

----------


## projekti21_dk

duhet ta instalosh!

----------


## ardyyy

ehhhh e instalova por tash kam shum problem me ngjyrat nuk qet fare kthejellet?
Dini gje si ndreqet kam kameren TRUST

----------


## EneaKeco

Syri(objektivi) i kameres duhet te jete i rrotullueshem, aty mundohu te rregullosh qartesine e pamjes.

----------


## Nete

> Se pari me falni per postimin ne vend te gabuar por
> kam problem me kameren 
> Sapo ma bleu babai kameren por nuk me ben
> 
> Me ndihmoni ju lutem se babai  
> me falni edhe njeher
> e di qe e kam gabim 
> Por mendoja se ketu mund te me ktheni pergjigje me shpejt


A u rregullua mo adyy,trego apo te erdhi babi..hahahahah

----------

